# looking for a sk mod 1/10 car



## wilk30 (Dec 26, 2005)

does anyone know where I can buy a sk mod.1/10 car


----------



## radsnappy (Sep 6, 2008)

Ripmotorsports


----------



## gordie b (May 9, 2010)

Mertz racing Rockstar


----------



## johnnywhopper (May 15, 2002)

C&C Motorsports - https://www.facebook.com/pages/CC-Motorsports/597529210337479


----------

